# hi does any one use r-com juragon rx incubator



## leeelkington (Feb 2, 2011)

hi does any one use r-com juragon rx incubator


----------



## Kae (Aug 28, 2011)

Yup...


----------



## leeelkington (Feb 2, 2011)

do you finde it works well and wat eggs do you use it for im useing it for my leo eggs but had no luck with it and will be useing it for my royal eggs soon as well


----------



## Gabonz1 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Juragon RX*

Have the same experience. Twice no luck. All the settings OK, but the eggs dryed.


----------



## stoogie555 (Mar 4, 2011)

:2thumb:yep i use one,try using hatchrite,you can buy it on ebay,it seems to hold the moisture better.


----------



## stoogie555 (Mar 4, 2011)

also i have some dragon eggs in at present sitting at 84f which is fine /the humidity should be at 85% but i set mine to 88% as i have noticed on checking the setup that it was slightly off, so i adjusted the settings for the diffrence,and i check it a few times a week as i have a small sensor in it aswell.:2thumb:


----------



## Gabonz1 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Juragon RX*

What do you mean a small sensor. Has anything hatched yet? Or still trying luck. I use vercumlite. Have you added water in it before you set it up? I set mine for 90% humidity & still dryed the egg. How do you set the air vent on it? I've left mine half open. Oh. And i also want to ask about the holes in the egg tray and bottom body. Why they're there? Is the water not gona leak from there ???


----------

